# what to buy D90 or D7000???



## oneilracing (Feb 20, 2012)

hi guys im a little bit confused what to buy, is it d90(2008 mdl) wth a cheaper price. or should i go for the d7000(2010 mdl) with a higher version and a higher price, practically d90 is much cheaper than the d7000, what i want to know, what are the advantages of d7000 over the d90. and secondly i heard der are some problems with the software of d7000 actually i downloaded it now. (http://download3.nikonimglib.com/archive1/L9n6r00CETpi00zTTIF24tZrty17/F-D7000-V103W.exe)  pls give me some advice guys...tnx a lot



p.s. 

in comes to quality of pics or images are they have same qualities??? pls advice me again. tnx


----------



## zamanakhan (Feb 20, 2012)

the d7000 will give u better resolution, better low light, better video, better build quality and weather sealing, and support for full manual lenses like AIS lenses, these lenses mount on d90 but do not meter. Other than that i dont think there is much difference. Both are nice cameras but i would definitely go for the d7000. What makes the difference for me is low light shooting, this is better in the d7000. How much is the d90 versus d7000 you are looking at? 

If you dont have any nikon lenses i would consider the d5100 or d7000


----------



## SCraig (Feb 20, 2012)

It's a moot point.  Both of them are backordered and none of the dealers I have checked with have much of anything.


----------



## KmH (Feb 20, 2012)

oneilracing said:


> p.s.
> 
> in comes to quality of pics or images are they have same qualities??? pls advice me again. tnx


Image quality is almost entirely about how knowledgeable and skilled the photographer (you) is.

If someone took a photo of the same scene just a few seconds apart with both cameras you would likely not be able to tell which camera made which photo.


----------



## oneilracing (Feb 20, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> the d7000 will give u better resolution, better low light, better video, better build quality and weather sealing, and support for full manual lenses like AIS lenses, these lenses mount on d90 but do not meter. Other than that i dont think there is much difference. Both are nice cameras but i would definitely go for the d7000. What makes the difference for me is low light shooting, this is better in the d7000. How much is the d90 versus d7000 you are looking at?
> 
> If you dont have any nikon lenses i would consider the d5100 or d7000


------                                                                                    

-----the difference is about 2000 reyals cz the d90 is around 4400sr while the d7000; around 6400sr, a big difference to the both of them. tnk u sir for giving me an idea. maybe ill go for the d7000 as u`ve said its better specially in low light. tnx.


----------



## zamanakhan (Feb 20, 2012)

oneilracing said:


> zamanakhan said:
> 
> 
> > the d7000 will give u better resolution, better low light, better video, better build quality and weather sealing, and support for full manual lenses like AIS lenses, these lenses mount on d90 but do not meter. Other than that i dont think there is much difference. Both are nice cameras but i would definitely go for the d7000. What makes the difference for me is low light shooting, this is better in the d7000. How much is the d90 versus d7000 you are looking at?
> ...


 
i used to actually live in riyadh, $2000 reyals is about $500... at that price i'd go for the d90. the d7000 is definately a better camera BUT for $500 you can get some extra lenses which will go further. You asked for the difference between the two and the d7000 is better but not $533 better. I would go for a d90 with an sb-600 + 35 1.8, that kit is better than having a d7000.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 20, 2012)

zamanakhan said:


> the d7000 will give u better resolution, better low light, better video, better build quality and weather sealing, and support for full manual lenses like AIS lenses, these lenses mount on d90 but do not meter. Other than that i dont think there is much difference. Both are nice cameras but i would definitely go for the d7000. What makes the difference for me is low light shooting, this is better in the d7000. How much is the d90 versus d7000 you are looking at?
> 
> If you dont have any nikon lenses i would consider the d5100 or d7000



^^^^^^ that. D7000 is a better camera.


----------



## oneilracing (Feb 20, 2012)

ok so no prblem if i go to d90... tnx again sir.!


----------



## matthewo (Feb 20, 2012)

Go d7000, what makes it better is just technology.  Think of it like this.  When the d90 came out it was a great tech crammed camera for the money.  Basically the d7000 is the same idea, just slightly newer (2 years)  and has better technology.  Like said both are great cameras, but i went d7000 and im glad,  its just better then the d90 all around.

Still some areas might not be much better.

D7000 great features that make it stand out:

Dual card slot
100% coverage view finder
39 point AF system(very fast, accurate too)
Lots of buttons,  virtually no need for scrolling through the menu when shooting
2048 rgb metering system
Magneasium, top and back body plates.
Partly weather sealed.
New 16.2 mp sensor,  with good ISO sensitivity
Vertical horizon
Good video
Expeed 2 processor
6 fps
2 configurable modes (custom settings)
Tons of white balance options, down to 1000k color temp increments

List goes on.  Its probably the best crop sensor body for the price hands down best value


----------



## zamanakhan (Feb 20, 2012)

either is a win win, the d7000 will last you longer and stay current longer. $500 is a pretty big difference tho, both cameras are awesome. the d7000 is just a better camera.


----------



## vandenking (Feb 22, 2012)

While I have been shooting with the D90 for a couple years, I can see distinct advantages to the 7000. One feature that seems to get overlooked is auto focus in video, D90 does NOT auto focus and if you use video at all, this is a huge cumbrance. I dont shoot much video so it does not bother me. Both will make spectacular images. It really is more whats behind the camera, than what camera it is.


----------

